# A tricky procedure



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

One of the riskier parts of venomous keeping. 

This tiny snake has retained eye caps, and needed shedded skin removed from its head, its body, and near the rattle. Normally a simple procedure, but with such a tiny snake, it becomes a lot more risky. Something the future hot keepers should keep in mind.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

The same snake about to be assist fed


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

I always wondered how one would safely assist feed a venomous snake.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

ELZ1985 said:


> I always wondered how one would safely assist feed a venomous snake.


Everyone has their own way, and it depends on the snake and it's size. I use the above for smaller snakes, but with larger ones, I usually pin them, then put the food in their mouths with tweezers.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Showing its fangs with a half a pinkie in its mouth


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

Something's wrong with your hognose...

Considring I've been eyeing up _Aspidelaps_, this is very interesting.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Great thread mate ! :no1:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

That hoggie is front fanged lol awesome thread something u might find usefull for pinning is a large plasters trowl the square one glue gun velcro to it then u can stick sponges too it and get a bit more leverage to keep it pinned also u can then remove them and wash of bin and change them


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Yemeyana said:


> Something's wrong with your hognose...
> 
> Considring I've been eyeing up _Aspidelaps_, this is very interesting.


I'm not sure if you were joking or not, but this is a rattle snake not a hognose: victory:. Shame I'll never be allowed any venomous ... I rellay like the gaboon viper, temple viper and coral cobras, stunning snakes! They had an albino rattler in a local shop up the road from me about 4 months ago. They also had a gaboon viper and a monocle cobra.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

He's joking. 

But the pics do demonstrate just how much hognose' look like baby rattlers!


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat is this not a hognose then lol and yh id love to own a coral cobra out of all the cobra's these seem the most tollerant of human presence and most reluctant to bite not saying they wouldnt even corn snakes have the off day unfortunatley these will put u in a coffin lol. i just cant justify dwa in my house the other humans in the house wont go near the stuff i have now so i hate to think if summint happened for one of them to try deal with something dwa. So strickly rear fanged for me but ptyas should be fun colubrid with the temper of a elapid lol


----------



## Lachesis melanocephala (Feb 8, 2013)

mikeyb said:


> id love to own a coral cobra out of all the cobra's these seem the most tollerant of human presence and most reluctant to bite


You talk out of your arse.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

mikey b,can i just say ,a close mates coral cobra would smash the glass to take abite at you ,ive seen it close up ,so to say they dont like to bite is very untrue


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

This does look a lot like a hoggie! Such pretty little things!


----------

